
Show HN: Send WhatsApp message without adding contact - BigBalli
http://bigballi.com/wa
======
BigBalli
Last night I had an idea, this morning I developed it. Send a WhatsApp message
without having to create a contact first.

Country code is prefilled based on IP. If on desktop, web WhatsApp is used; if
on mobile, native app is launched.

~~~
robsalasco
you need a privacy policy ;)

